# WCA Export SQL Server



## PixelWizard (May 28, 2015)

Hey together 

Just wanted to ask, if there is an open and free-to-use Server which hosts an SQL Database with the latest WCA Export?

Thanks for answering
Greetings
PixelWizard


----------



## suushiemaniac (May 28, 2015)

In principle this sounds like a very cool idea, although I'm quite sure it doesn't exist. Servers cost money.
Also, if this server was hosted outside of worldcubeassociation.com someone would be responsible for updating the results every weekend.

I'd personally prefer an official "WCA-API" (apart from scraping the HTML source). Maybe add a poll to this thread to get some resonance if there is a larger request for either this API or a public SQL server by the community?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 28, 2015)

Would some read-only OData exposure be enough?


----------



## jfly (May 29, 2015)

(Jeremy here, speaking as the newly minted leader of the WCA software team.)

I've been putting a lot of time into the WCA website lately. Parts of the website are now in rails, and the plan moving forward is to slowly port our legacy PHP codebase to rails. The following github repo is a great place to see updates: https://github.com/cubing/worldcubeassociation.org.

There are a lot of painful to use pages that the results team and competition organizers have to deal with. The plan for the rest of this year is to focus on porting those to Rails. This means that most work will be invisible to people just visiting the website. If anyone is interested in working on that, or more public facing stuff, the WCA software mailing list is a great place to introduce yourself: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/wca-software. I'm sure there's plenty we can find for you to do =)


----------

